# Meet the Nurse



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

*Scream Nights Actors*

Our first character for the 2013 Scream Nights in Germany inspired by....I guess Silent Hill . Hope you like it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I would not want to be in the same room with her:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I do not want her for my nurse!! She is really creepy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:...wait....is that a person or a prop??? Very creepy either way....


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I like it! Definitely has the creep factor.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

This is no Prop, she is my Girl . Thank you for the Feedback.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool idea , looks great , would be really creepy in a room!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Very impressive , looks straight off the Silent Hill set . Does she only move when she senses motion in the room like the game character ?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not sharing a room with her either!!!! LOL Nice job!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

We made a Video in which she performs like a Nurse from silent Hill. And in our haunt she will do the Same. It Took a Lot of prächtige but she did a Good Job in the end. Creepy as hell.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wonderfully disturbing!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess I Post more Actor-Picks in this thread. Last Weekend we had some Time to Dress up Have Fun with the picks.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wicked!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Cant wait for Halloween


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Oh!...uhhh...no...I'm feeling much better now. No, no...I'm fine, really...bye!

Awesome!! Should drive down the cost of healthcare, eh?


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

*Zombie Girl*

We made a Lottery for our 2013 Scream Nights and created a Zombie Girl. Hope you like our Make Up and Costume .






And we did this here:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love your lottery, sooooo creepy!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice character, costume, and actor fit. Looks like she will play this part very well.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

We used a few days of for another Photoshooting. This Time we created ^the Clown^ Everybody loves Clowns, especially this One

This is the link to the Gallery. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.180338325478315.1073741835.133725283472953&type=1

What do you think?


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

We couldnt wait for Halloween .



















Hope you like it.
More Pictures in our Gallery:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.200177703494377.1073741837.133725283472953&type=1


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like what you have done, you should get some great scares!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a great collection of characters! Love the nurse, she's creepy


----------

